# does anyone have problems with ducks flying away after they are hit ?



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

hey everyone !

well in these couple of weeks of duck season here in israel i have taken out ducks with shotguns,rifles and even a .22 pistol,i taken a couple with a recurve but only 1 clean kill of eurasian coot with a slingshot and a headshot,

i have attempted to kill them with a slingshot chest shot and they have been hit with a 10mm lead and still taking off and falling 50 meters from us (so its not a clean kill),

we need to send the dogs each time to get them and its frustrating for us and for the dogs,

is there any way that i can get away with a chest shot and them not flying away ? if there is then what is the way ? 
i guess most of you would just tell me to get a headshot or a neckshot wich makes the chances of a miss very high, but maybe there is a trick that i dont know of....


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

You have to make head shots for a kill on a duck....


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> You have to make head shots for a kill on a duck....


As i said, i have killed duck with a chest shot so dont try convince me that its not possible,

the flying part is what im concernt, when the dog bring the duck back its already dead - with a chest shot,

im using 10mm lead, if i would use 12 or 14 (the biggest lead mould i have is 14mm) will it help ? i mean i dont want the bird to be going 50 meters and then fall(wich is what happend), so if i use the larger ammo will it fall closer ? lets say 20 meters so it will be easier for the dogs ?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

More info , bands used ,draw length etc we can gauge speed and energy..


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

BCLuxor said:


> More info , bands used ,draw length etc we can gauge speed and energy..


Double 25mm-20mm theraband gold - 10mm lead - i really dont know my draw length...


----------



## hunter boy (Oct 4, 2014)

hey sniper you have the same bands as me


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

hunter boy said:


> hey sniper you have the same bands as me


This is a great setup for everything.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't understand the problem. The dogs get frustrated at having to retrieve a duck? Seriously?

I've seen ducks keep flying for a distance after solid hits with a shotgun. I saw a Mallard land and swim around with half its head blown off. There is no such thing as a sure clean kill on wildlife and you're certainly not going to get it with a breast shot from a slingshot. I'm going to suggest that if you can't make head shots, you shouldn't be hunting ducks with a slingshot.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> I don't understand the problem. The dogs get frustrated at having to retrieve a duck? Seriously?
> 
> I've seen ducks keep flying for a distance after solid hits with a shotgun. I saw a Mallard land and swim around with half its head blown off. There is no such thing as a sure clean kill on wildlife and you're certainly not going to get it with a breast shot from a slingshot. I'm going to suggest that if you can't make head shots, you shouldn't be hunting ducks with a slingshot.


Well, the dogs cant find the duck after they flu too far and we keep sending them back to get it, we ended up retriving it ourselves 2 times,we get frustrated - the dogs get tired.. we use 10g shotguns on ducks and a duck never kept flying far distance after getting hit from a 10g - not too far for the dogs anyway, and one more thing - i did get ducks with upper chest shots with that setup from 10 meters, these chest shot does kill the duck ! but its takes him some time to die - meaning he flys away, my question was if there is a solution for that - if using larger ammunition will reduce the flying to 20 meters... ?

now you can go and hunt them with that setup and a chest shot and im telling you that it will come down eventualy ! this is my expirience with ducks in this area. i dont know if mallard are tougher because we dont have mallards here but i have never witnessed a duck swimming after being hit by a shotgun !


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Just hit them in the head. Why do you want to chest shot when you can head shot.
Like anybody can tell you what bands will keep them within 20m. Don't talk daft.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

If you get the ducks in a 10 metres range, you should go for head or neck shoots always, its not that difficult, just practise, even if you are shooting lighter bands(more accurate) like 25mm wide single TBG and 10 mm lead, a head or neck shoot at that distance should kill them instantly! Try it, if you can´t hit a duck neck/ head you probably are not accurate enought for hunting,.yet.


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

The bands have X amount of stored energy and going to a heavier ball only makes it shoot slower, with the same bands.

I understand you wanting to shoot the body ,larger target , but I am not sure there is a combination , from a sling shot,that will make an instant kill with a body hit. The head and neck shots crash their central nervous system and that stopps their clock. I am pretty sure a body shot will not ! If you want an instant kill you will probably be limited to head or neck shots.


----------



## TLG_Catapults (May 5, 2014)

J Stacy said:


> The bands have X amount of stored energy and going to a heavier ball only makes it shoot slower, with the same bands.
> 
> I understand you wanting to shoot the body ,larger target , but I am not sure there is a combination , from a slingshot,that will make an instant kill with a body hit. The head and neck shots crash their central nervous system and that stopps their clock. I am pretty sure a body shot will not ! If you want an instant kill you will probably be limited to head or neck shots.


His bands are too heavy already , so sniperhunts use 12 mm lead and aim for head , if you miss to high you dont hit the duck at all , if you miss low you'll get a neck shot . Your just making the ducks suffer with you chest shots , so dont do it anymore.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

The major muscle mass on a duck is its breast. Shooting it there with a slingshott is like shooting a rhino in the butt.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

slingshooterPT said:


> If you get the ducks in a 10 metres range, you should go for head or neck shoots always, its not that difficult, just practise, even if you are shooting lighter bands(more accurate) like 25mm wide single TBG and 10 mm lead, a head or neck shoot at that distance should kill them instantly! Try it, if you can´t hit a duck neck/ head you probably are not accurate enought for hunting,.yet.





J Stacy said:


> The bands have X amount of stored energy and going to a heavier ball only makes it shoot slower, with the same bands.
> 
> I understand you wanting to shoot the body ,larger target , but I am not sure there is a combination , from a slingshot,that will make an instant kill with a body hit. The head and neck shots crash their central nervous system and that stopps their clock. I am pretty sure a body shot will not ! If you want an instant kill you will probably be limited to head or neck shots.





dankungmaster said:


> J Stacy said:
> 
> 
> > The bands have X amount of stored energy and going to a heavier ball only makes it shoot slower, with the same bands.
> ...





flipgun said:


> The major muscle mass on a duck is its breast. Shooting it there with a slingshott is like shooting a rhino in the butt.


Well - Im not accurate enough with the ott - i guess i will switch to the ttf and just shoot at the head - even tho a breast shot is lethal and whoever says that its not has probably never tried a chest shot...

the reason i took the chest shots are not because i was horrible with the ott slingshot it because it gave me more confidence that i would get the duck - its about living off the land after all - your target is bigger meaning that there is more chance you get the meat in the freezer - this is my point of view - you might have a diffrent point and thats just fine.


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

No one is saying that you are bad for chest shots . Your original quest was in effect how to kill them instantly. With a sling shot the consensus of opinion is that effect can only be achieved with a head or neck shot.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

J Stacy said:


> No one is saying that you are bad for chest shots . Your original quest was in effect how to kill them instantly. With a slingshot the consensus of opinion is that effect can only be achieved with a head or neck shot.


I got that from earlier posts.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

The larger the animal the more critical is the hit area. That means that you have to hit a really critical area on the animal to either kill it outright or wound it enough to approach it and dispatch it. Small game such as pigeons or doves can be killed with thorax shots providing an impact compromises the respiratory system or heart and broken wings can immobilize the bird enough to dispatch it when on the ground flopping around in agony. As the animal target increases in size it becomes more and more imperative to either hit a critical bone to compromise it's withdrawal from the scene or to compromise it's respiratory system or central nervous system with a head shot...or neck shot to compromise its nerve pathways from brain to rest of body. Finally, even a head shot unless using special ammo and special strong bands, isn't sufficient to kill such as a dog sized beast, large feline or bovine or, say, a feril liberal tax sucking parasitic politician.

Chuck


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

"liberal tax sucking parasitic politician". We should have a $10.00 bounty on these with no bag limit !


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have hunted duck with friends and ducks



Susi said:


> The larger the animal the more critical is the hit area. That means that you have to hit a really critical area on the animal to either kill it outright or wound it enough to approach it and dispatch it. Small game such as pigeons or doves can be killed with thorax shots providing an impact compromises the respiratory system or heart and broken wings can immobilize the bird enough to dispatch it when on the ground flopping around in agony. As the animal target increases in size it becomes more and more imperative to either hit a critical bone to compromise it's withdrawal from the scene or to compromise it's respiratory system or central nervous system with a head shot...or neck shot to compromise its nerve pathways from brain to rest of body. Finally, even a head shot unless using special ammo and special strong bands, isn't sufficient to kill such as a dog sized beast, large feline or bovine or, say, *a feril liberal tax sucking parasitic politician*.
> 
> Chuck


I can't even say what I think about those folks, cause I would get in trouble !

wll

they are pretty tough birds. Remember all the trouble folks were having a few years back with steel shoot not doing it's job and all the cripples folks were getting ?

For me, if I were going after ducks with a SS, i would use lead in the .375 soze or maybe the next size down. The reason being, that feathers are very tough to go through and the higher mass and small diameter of lead would be the way to go for me.

I would aldo always go for the head shot, like i have said, Ducks are pretty tough !


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally, I think head/neck shots are the way to go.

As others have said, the breast is the most muscled part of the duck. If you want a larger target than the head, but with a better chance of immobilizing the duck than the breast, shoot at it from the back, rather than from the front. Aim for where the neck attaches to the body. If you are a bit high, you will get a neck/head shot. If you are a bit low, you will get a shot on the back. The back is not well muscled, and a hit along the spine will seize up the nervous system, disabling the duck.

BUT head/neck shots are the best way to go.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

you can shoot a OTT set-up sideways...site down the top band..practice practice...

any way Charles has the best advice for shooting ducks,,,,..That old man has been around a long time shooting slingshots

Best to you on your Hunting Adventures~AKAOldmiser


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Hate it when my dog get frustrated. Didn't realize there were so many ducks in Israel, cool.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

August West said:


> Hate it when my dog get frustrated. Didn't realize there were so many ducks in Israel, cool.


mostly eurasian coot, but yeah there a lot of ducks that come here from august to february, we hunt them above our ponds or we get permits to hunt them in commercial fish ponds, the duck season is from september to january - but if they are causing damage to a fish pond owner he can call me up and i dispatch them for him legally


----------



## slingshot shooter (Jan 22, 2013)

I have shot'en a duck with a slingshot before and the setup was with purple tubes and a natural and the duck had taken off and I shot him as he was taking off from the water and I hit him in the wing with a rock and fell straight down back too the water and was still alive with a broken wing. and I got closer like 10 yards and dispatched him with a head shot and was a quick kill.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

FeralPigeon said:


> Henry in Panama said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand the problem. The dogs get frustrated at having to retrieve a duck? Seriously?
> ...


I dont like jumping up these old topics but i feel bad for the false information - we do have mallards here but at the time of that post i didnt knew that those birds called mallard, in hebrew we call them "birhia" and it said like this : Ber-hi-ya. and in restaurants they called "molard" but with my stupidity i didnt connect molard to mallard...

and from my experience they are not very tough....


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Jesse Sha (Jul 23, 2013)

FeralPigeon said:


> hey everyone !
> 
> well in these couple of weeks of duck season here in israel i have taken out ducks with shotguns,rifles and even a .22 pistol,i taken a couple with a recurve but only 1 clean kill of eurasian coot with a slingshot and a headshot,
> 
> ...


is the ball shoted into the duck's body?

you can try the nuts if it's not a long distance,because it's more harmful.In addition,if you shot the duck from's it's back,you can kill it easier than shot in front of it,because chest is stronger than back


----------

